# مروحة تعمل بدون كهرباء



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يونيو 2006)

وانا اتصفح احد المواقع الخاصة عن احد مصادر الطاقة وهي الرياح .

وبالذات المراوح الأفقية والعمودية وخطرت في بالي فكرة تصمم مروحة سقفية تعمل بواسطة احد 

اشكال المراوح الأفقية حيث سوف تعمل المروحة الصقفية المنزلية بفعل الرياح البسيطة .

وعندما جمعت الشكلين اضفت بعض الأجزاء الضرورية مثل اضافة المحامل لأغراص التصميم العملي

وايضا القرص الأحتكاكي لأجل ايقاف المروحة لعدم الضرورة وممكن اضافة اجزاء اخرى لأجل 

التحكم بالسرعة بواسطة منظم ميكانيكي ايضا . 

والأخلاصة : اهيب الأخوة المتفرغين او الهواة اجراء التجربة للصالح العام . بسبب عدم تفرغي 

في الوقت الحاضر والوضع الذي نعيشه الأن .

وانتظر ردودكم وافكاركم الجليلة .

الشكل






البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يونيو 2006)

فكرة طيبة أخي شكري

مهما كانت الفكرة بسيطة فلها دوما معنى

وفكرة هذه المروحة هي فكرة أيضا لتوربينات رياح عمودية وسأدرج صورتها هنا









تحياتي أخي شكري


----------



## sirafee (13 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور ياأخي شكري


----------



## amirhelmy (15 أكتوبر 2006)

والله يا أخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zakaria bayome (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لا شك ان الفكرة السابقة رائعة وعندي امل في توجيه هذه الفكرة لاستغلال الهبات الالاهية الطبيعية من رياح وشمس الي محاولة اتجاه الافكار الي عمل نمازج بسيطة لتوليد الكهرباء تخدم منشآت صغيرة ولتكن اسرة مكونة من ستة افراد مثلا وباقل التكلفة


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة خيالية


----------



## صاحب النقب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
موضوع شيق وليس خيالي 
في ألمانيا هناك خطة للاعتماد على الرياح كلية في توليد الكهرباء بحلول عام 2020


----------



## ayadsat (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي شكري فكرتك حلوه ومجربه في العراق من عام 2005 وهي ناجحه جدا وخاصه في الايام الحاره والتي تكون فيها رياح وقد استخدمت في المخازن لغرض عمل تيار هوائي لتقليل من درجه الحراره داخل المخازن


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مارس 2007)

الأخ ayadsat
تحية طيبة .
اشكر مرورك على الموضوع .
وشكرأ جزيلأ على توضيحك .

البغدادي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 مارس 2007)

بالرغم من أهمية هذه المروحة المضاعفة ، إلا أنه لا يمكن استخدامها في الأبنية الطابقية .
إنها فعالة [ عنما تكون جاهزة للعمل (فيزيائياً)] في المنازل ذات الدور ( الطابق ) الواحد فقط ..


----------



## الربع الخالي (10 أبريل 2007)

تابع تحسين الفكرة ووفقك اللة


----------



## الجدى (10 أبريل 2007)

من الممكن أن تعمل هذه الفكرة لعدة أدوار و ليس دور واحد فقط , و ذلك بالاستعانة بمهندس معمارى لتحصيص مكان يمر به عمود من أحد المناور و عن طريق الربط الميكانيكى المناسب تعمل هذه المروحة ان شاء الله,
الشكر لكل من يحاول إعمال عقله بفكرة جديدة ؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 أبريل 2007)

في الزمن السابق كان يستخدم في البناء مايشبه المدخنة المقلوبة ، وهو مايسمى الملقف ، والجمع ملاقف ، وهي عبارة عن ممر هوائي ضمن الجدار له فتحة علوية , باتجاه الرياح السائدة في المنطقة ، والفتحة السفلية تكون في القاعة أو الغرف ، وهذه يمكن أن تستخدم لعدة أدوار ، وطبعاً تحتاج إلى تصميم محكم .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 أبريل 2007)

وطبعاً هذا الطريقة لا تحتاج إلى أية معدات ميكانيكية ، وليس لها كلفة تشغيل ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 أبريل 2007)

*مروحة للتهوية وسحب الهواء الفاسد والرطب والملوث*

هل رأيتم هذه المراوح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنها تعمل بنفس الطريقة التي شرحتموها .......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/62314/1177965974.jpg


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك أخ شكري و جزاك الله خيراً و أرجو أن تستمر بالبحث في الطاقة البديلة ، و أنا مهتم أيضاً بهذا الموضوع و بالذات موضوع وقود الماء و لكنني غير متفرغ أيضاً ، و لكن قد يمكننا التعاون فيما بعد في مشروع بسيط في هذا المجال فأنا من سكنة بغداد .


----------



## القيادي (8 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله عيك ياخ عصام تشكر على ما ذكرت ولا تنسى كل ماعرفت شي مفيد اذكره للجميع احيان تكون فيه افكره سهلة ومعروفة والبعض ما يعرفها تحية للجميع ولتحيا اختراعات العرب


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 يونيو 2007)

أشكرك أخي القيادي ...
هذا بعض ما ابتكره العرب ............ وهناك العديد العديد ..............
المروحة التي أرسلت صورتها في المرة الماضية لها فعالية أكبر من تحريك الهواء .....
فهي تطرد الهواء الفاسد والساخن من الغرفة ( الصالة , المبنى ) ، وطبعاً سيتم دخوا الهواء الجديد من فتحات التهوية العادية ( الأبواب ، والنوافذ ) .
وكلما كان ارتفاع السقف أعلى كانت استخدام المروحة أكثر ضرورة ، وأكثر فاعلية من أي نوع آخر .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 يونيو 2007)

*مبدأ عمل مروحة التهوية الطبيعية بدون كهرباء بالصور*

هذا هو مبدأ عمل هذه المراوح بالصور


وفي الصيف وفي الشتاء أيضاً ...


----------



## amg (28 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على فكرتك. و أعتقد أنها تصلح للبيوت الريفية و الصحراوية. يمكن إضافة فكرة بسيطة و هي بوضع مولد كهربي يحول الطاقة الحركية إلى طاقة كهربية و من ثم تغذية أي مروحة عادية بها. أعتقد أن هذا سيسمح بتطبيقها على نطاق أوسع و خاصة في المدن.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي عاطف
أعتقد أن فكرة وضع مولد ستكون في حدود ضيقة ، لأن الطاقة المتولدة ستكون ضئيلة ، وطالما لدينا المروحة تعمل لماذا نغذي مروحة كهربائية ؟؟؟ فلنستعمل هذه الطاقة الكهربائية المكتولدة في إنارة الصالة ...!!! صح؟؟؟؟
وطالما أن هذه ستكون في الريف ، فستكون الإنارة أنفع ..


----------



## المهندس (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله ..

الله يعطيك العافية مهندس بغداد 
فكرة جميلة و بدون تكاليف ..

عصام نور الدين ..
مشكور على الصورة التوضيحية 


تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز - المهندس 

إن من أقل الواجب أن أشرح الفكرة بكامل تفاصيلها ، أليس هذا هو المنهج العلمي في العمل الهندسي والبحث ؟؟
وطامل توجد الصور التي تشرح مبدأ العمل ، فإنه ينبغي علي أن أقدمها ....
المهم هل أعجبتكم الفكرة ، ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنني أهيب بمن لديه أموالاً كافية ويرغب في استثمار هذه الأفكار أن يتقدم ويعلن ذلك لكي نحقق الفوائد الحقيقية من هذه العلوم والأفكار التطبيقية التي نتعب في إيجادها ....


----------



## احمد قوجاق (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## فراس صبحا (10 ديسمبر 2007)

فكرتك ممتازة بس بحاجة لشوية تعديلات مع الدعم
وانا جاهز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ فراس صبحا .

تحية طيبة .

ما هي التعديلات التي تقترحها وما نوع الدعم .

تفضل مشكورا مقدما على مبادرتك الكريمة .

نحن بالانتظار .:75: 

البغدادي:20:


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الأن كثير من الدول بدأت التحول لهذة الطاقي لأأنها أرخص وصديقة للبيئة


----------



## محمد سوبرة (9 يناير 2008)

حضرة الاخوة الكرام

لي سوءال من يستطيع ان يحدد لي عدد الدورات للمروحة في الدقيقة حتى نستطيع توليد الطاقة

لانني قد صنعت مروحة منذ فترة وتوقفت بسبب ظروفي الخاصة وللعلم من نوع مختلف عن الدراسات

الموجودة وقد حصرت اتجاه الدوران لجهة واحدة وقد نجحت بذلك والحمد لله وبالرغم من العواصف 

القوية جدا اما بسرعة الهواء من واحد الى خمسة فلها دوران 5 بالدقيقة وبالطبع اجري عليها 

تعديلات 


للراغبين في المساعدة وخصوصا اذا امكن المعرفة او التخصص في تركيب الدائرة الكهربائية

للمروحة



ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد شبيرو (10 يناير 2008)

الاخوه الافاضل لماذا لم نفكر في مشاكل العزل المائي للأسقف السكنيه التي ستخترقها المروحه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يناير 2008)

لأنه لا داعي للتفكير ، فالأمر محلول تماماً ...
لقد عزلنا العديد من الفتحات في الأسقف والتي يمر عبرها الأنابيب ...........
هل تريد أن تعرف كيف ؟؟؟
يتم تغطية الفتحة بقطعة من الصفيح، ويجب بناء جدار صغير جداً حول الفتحة يمنع مرور الماء إلى داخل الفتحة ، ثم يتم إغلاق المسافات الباقية برغوة بوليميرية ( البولي أوريتان ).


----------



## محمد سوبرة (24 يناير 2008)

*الغاء الاشتراك*

ءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## arabman_7 (26 يناير 2008)

جزيت خيرا على التوضيح


----------



## ابو الحسن الثاني (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## احمد حمزه كاطع (6 فبراير 2008)

*الرد على الموضوع*

شكرأ يااخي على هذا الموضوع نحنو في العراق تفيدنا هذه الافكار :12:


----------



## رياض450 (8 فبراير 2008)

اعتقد انها ممكنان تعمل فى المبانى المكونة من عدةادوار وذلك بمراعاة بناء مجرى للهواء يمر من الدور الارضى وحتى السقف ( شافت , منور ) يسمح بمرور الهواء


----------



## رياض450 (8 فبراير 2008)

اعتقد انها ممكن ان تعمل فى المبانى المكونة من عدة ادوار وذلك بمراعاة بناء مجرى للهواء يمر من الدور الارضى وحتى السقف ( شافت , منور ) يسمح بمرور الهواء


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 فبراير 2008)

أخي رياض 450 
أهلاً بك في هذا القسم ، ونشكرك على بذل جهدك
لقد تم توضيح هذه الفكرة في الصفحة الثانية .. ولذلك نرجو من جميع المشاركين قراءة الصفحات المموجودة ضمن كل موضوع وبعد ذلك يمكن إضافة الرد.


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (16 فبراير 2008)

*فكرة حلوة*

بسم الله الرحمن لرحيم

اعتقد انو اى فكرة هي شي جيد لانها تقدمنا اقصد امة العرب الى الامام .....فالى الامام
:73: 

محمد
16\2\2008


----------



## فيزيووو (17 فبراير 2008)

عفوا انا عندي استفسار
اذا كان في كمية رياح كافية انها تحرك المروحة , لماذا لا افتح الشباك؟
اعني ما الذي ستضيفه المروحة؟؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (19 فبراير 2008)

الأخ فيزيووو
ليس من الضروري أن تتم التهوية بشكل فعال ، إذا فتحنا الشباك والنوافذ .
كما أن المروحة تقوم بتوجيه الهواء وليس فقط سحبه إلى الخارج ، وخاصة إذا كان شكل الفراغ ( الغرفة ) غير صالح لدخول الهواء بشكل يمر عبر الغرفة بتيار يغطي كامل المساحة ...


----------



## القيادي (1 مايو 2008)

تحية طيبة للجميع


----------



## استاذ القانون (3 مايو 2008)

اخي شكري
اقتراحك منطقي , خصوصاً في بغداد , حيث تمر عليها تيارات هوائية بأستمرار,
وأهم نقطة في التصميم هي شكل المروحة الخارجية وحجمها , ويمكن اضافة gear box صغير بين المروحة الخارجية والمروحة الداخلية للسيطرة على السرعة وزيادة الزخم .
وفقك الله ولا حياة مع الياس ولا يأس مع الحياة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 مايو 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> اخي شكري
> اقتراحك منطقي , خصوصاً في بغداد , حيث تمر عليها تيارات هوائية بأستمرار,
> وأهم نقطة في التصميم هي شكل المروحة الخارجية وحجمها , ويمكن اضافة gear box صغير بين المروحة الخارجية والمروحة الداخلية للسيطرة على السرعة وزيادة الزخم .
> وفقك الله ولا حياة مع الياس ولا يأس مع الحياة



الأخ الفاضل استاذ القانون .

تحية طيبة .

هي مجرد فكرة مألوفة ودارجة وتستخدم في مجال واسع ولكن ليس بهذا الشكل .

كمفرغات الهواء والمصادر الدائمة الحركة الأخرى .

والغرض من هذه الفكرة يمكن للأخرين اشتقاق افكار جديدة ربما يستفاد منها .

وطرحك وارد وصحيح وجزاك الله الف خير .

وشكرا جزيلا على مرورك وردك .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

اتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 مايو 2008)

فكرة جميلة اخي العزيز . وتحتاج الى تطوير للحصول على الافضل بارك الله بجهودك . احسنت


----------



## هدى احمد السوداني (29 يونيو 2008)

*رحبو بي ياساتذه*

ارجو ان ترحبوا بيه بحل مشكاتي وهي
باختصار كهرباء ماكو
والكهرباء الحكوميه معدومه والكهرباء الاهليه غاليه جدا
فكيف احصل على الكهرباء بتجربه عمليه وغير مكلفه
وارجوالاجابه تكون عبر الاميل اوالموقع:31:


----------



## عبود ميك (30 يونيو 2008)

فكرة ممتازة أخي العزيز،شدوا الهمم يا شباب،والخير بأيديكم دائما.

وفي فكرة خطرت في بالي،بنت عم هذه الفكرة،وهي ببساطة تصلح للمناطق التي تسقط بها الأمطار بغزارة.
وتتلخص الفكرة في تجميع الماء الساقط في حاوية(كلما زاد حجمها زادت كفائتها)،عن طريق مجاري فوق سطح المنزل تصب فيها،ويكون شكل الحاوية مثل (القمع)،وفي عنق القمع من الأسفل،نركب توربين،التوربين سيدور بفعل ضغط الماء من الأعلى،وبالتالي يمكن توليد الكهرباء إذا وصلنا التوربين بمولد،ويمكن شحن بطارية إذا لم نحتاج الكهرباء وقت نزول المطر،كما يمكننا الإستفادة من الماء في الكثير من الأغراض مثل الزراعة مثلا.

شكرا لكم ،وأنتظر ردودكم واقتراحاتكم.


----------



## المصابيح (30 يونيو 2008)

فكرة جميلة وعملية وبسيطة
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## مهاجر (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 يونيو 2008)

نشكر إدارة الملتقى على متابعتها واهتمامها بما يعرض على صفحاته.....


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع ... بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدرحال (2 فبراير 2009)

فكرة جيدا ولكن يبقى ان تثقب السطح هذه مشكلة


----------



## bryar (4 فبراير 2009)

فكرة جيدة وممكن تنفيذها لأن الأستفادة من الموارد الطبيعية لتوليد الطاقة هي افضل السبل للمحافظة على البيئة


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

فكرة خيالية وشكرأ جزي


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

فكرة رائعة


----------



## المهندس علي مصطفى (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا الك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## علي جاسم غفوري (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرأ جزيلأ على توضيحك ولا بأس بألفكرة لتطويرها.


----------



## احمد30 (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (16 يوليو 2010)

فكرة جميلة و بسيطة


----------



## anvar (17 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل وقابل للتنفيذ براي جزاك الله خيرا


----------

